# Post Apocalyptic Music



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

I have been obsessed with this theme lately, so I decided to do this simple track.
I hope you guys like it. Feel free to download it and use it as you see fit. ^_^
http://soundcloud.com/user1720053/two-years-after-the-end-of-the


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

I fail to see the connection of this to Halloween, but perhaps others will enjoy it.

Sorry.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Love it ! nice work -


----------



## JacksZero (Sep 28, 2012)

I think it's very well done. It is more set a mood music in the background. I hope you develop some longer tracks or more song oriented tracks for us in the future.


----------

